
React or Vue: Which JavaScript UI Library Should You Be Using? - anthonygore
https://medium.com/js-dojo/react-or-vue-which-javascript-ui-library-should-you-be-using-543a383608d
======
shams93
x

~~~
shams93
But that being said if you're looking for a job right now in the US, you may
get more mileage with React but if you're building your own product you might
want to think about using Vue instead.

